# Chị Em Phụ Nữ Có Ai Yêu Thích Trầm Hương Giống Em Không Ạ!



## phamhoa (11 Tháng mười một 2017)

Không biết các mẹ có hay sử dụng các sản phẩm từ trầm hương không chứ…  . nhà em là lúc nào cũng phải có nhang trầm để xông ý..thiếu nó là nhà lại có mùi lạ liền hà.

Chủ yếu ngoi lên đây 1 là tám nhảm một tý hai là muốn chia sẻ vs mọi người mà cũng nghiền nghiện trầm giống em ý  mà chưa biết nên mua ở đâu thì có thể mua và dùng sản phẩm trầm hương của trầm nhiên ạ. Đảm bảo bao tốt hi em là khách sộp ở đó luôn . Mua nhiều riết rồi quen luôn cứ gọi là có liền mỗi cái thi thoảng ship hàng cũng hơi chậm tý thui ( chắc do tắc đường) còn lại cái gì cũng ok hết à…….


----------



## ga36 (31 Tháng năm 2018)

mình  k thích


----------



## Sylvan Learning (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

ga36 đã viết:


> mình  k thích


lại gặp nè


----------

